# Kings vs. Nets Game Thread (11/23)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (4-7) vs. New Jersey Nets (5-5)
Arco Arena, Wednesday November 23rd, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-West, NBALP *


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

It is going to be a good matchup between both teams. For the Sacramento Kings, I want to see what Shareef Abdur Rahim is going to do. Hopefully Vince Carter will be in the lineup after what happened last night in Golden State. It is going to come down to the wire. Good luck. :cheers:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm gonna be at this one so obviously I won't be around tomorrow. I post some pics when I get back!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> I'm gonna be at this one so obviously I won't be around tomorrow. I post some pics when I get back!


Have a good time Peja Vu. ARCO Arena is one of my favorite arenas in the league always wanted to go there.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> I'm gonna be at this one so obviously I won't be around tomorrow. I post some pics when I get back!


have fun dude :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 110
Nets 102

Shareef 25 points, 10 rebounds in a revenge game for him.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 114
Nets 97


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja will be a game time decsion. They will re-evaluated him before the game.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

just got home from muy thai

KIngs 105 - NJ 88 - 6 mins left

Brad 20-8-8
Bibby 25 pts
Bonzi 19 pts
KMART! 18 off the bench
SAR 14
Cisco 6


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 114 
Nets 105

http://www.nba.com/games/20051123/NJNSAC/recap.html

Bonzi really battled out there and had a great game defensivly. Brad had some amazing passes the guy is avg 6ast and center postion amazing! Bibby had quite 25 but overall a real nice game. Kmart had a sweet put back and 18pts of the bench is a plus.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

"Peja's different. If he don't wanna go out, hurt himself, and hurt his career, then he sits out. Most players in the NBA are hurt you just have to play through it." 

Conserviral statment by Bonzi. Although he might be right I dont think he should have addressed it this way. I think that for a shooter his shooting hand is very important and if hes inj why would he try to play and struggle and maybe even hurt the team? I dont know how valid this statement is but seems pretty legit considering that Bonzi has a sprained finger aswell.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Peja's a shooter. His shooting hand is hurt. I have no problem with him not playing. Bonzi is not a shooter. If he had the same injury I would expect him to play.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice win guys! Peja I'm loving the avatar!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Great game, probably the best Kings' game I have been to. Just wish Vince and Peja had played. Here are some pics, they didn't come out that great:

*KT working out pregame* 









*Cisco shooting around* 









*Kenny and Francisco* 









*Kenny signs some autographs* 









*My sister thought this picture was funny* 









*Elston Turner signing...* 









*It's freaking Marv Albert!* 









*Marv, Mark Jackson, Jerry Reynolds* 









*Our seats*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Arizona Alums* 









*Bibby signs for a kid* 









*Shooting around* 


















*Corliss vs. Skinner* 









*Ronnie Price reverse jam!* 









*Nenad got hurt...* 









*Bibby...*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Click here to watch Kings-take-the-court

Click here to watch Jump-ball

Click here to watch KMART-4-3


----------

